# Mystery basket ingredients



## wildmagpie (Mar 9, 2010)

Would anyone care to list ingredients from mystery basket tasting they have done in the past? I have one coming up soon and would like the practice of working with lists of ingredients. Thanks.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

What type of tasting are you doing? Is this for the ACF ?


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

You might check back-issues of Food Arts magazine. They do that at least once a year.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

This is one I did in December.

http://www.cheftalk.com/forum/thread/57683/chef-test


----------



## wildmagpie (Mar 9, 2010)

It's for a head chef job, not for the ACF. Not sure that I'll find out anything until the day of the tasting (but will know more in a day or 2).


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Good luck


----------



## wildmagpie (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

